# F3 Black Diamond Stingray Pups!!!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

My old F2 black diamond pair just gave birth at my friends place! Their very first litter! 2 pcs BD. Size of parents are 16 inch female and 14 inch male.










This is the group after arriving in Canada on June 16, 2011. Basically took 2 years including pregnancy for pups to arrive! Relatively quick for black rays!!!
F2 Black Diamond Stingray Import 06162011 - YouTube


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. Good luck with them.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are 2 more pics!!! I transferred them into a floating tub for now. Their own tank will be setup for them once they start eating in the tub. Hopefully by the weekend. Chubby 4 inch pups born last night! Luckily the 2 females made it through the night without getting eaten and are in mint condition this morning. Gluck to Gary!!!


----------

